

Remember Ed Curry: A real test of "Be Good" - bootload
http://www.iwethey.org/ed_curry/

======
bootload
_"... Ed Curry used to. He was the man who got NT 3.5 (Service pack 3 IIRC)
through the C3 certification process. After Microsoft moved the GUI into ring
0 in NT 4.0 he told them flat out that they would not get 4.0 to pass, they
told him to lie, he refused. That archive does not document it, but they
destroyed his life. He died November of last year from a stress-induced
stroke. ..."_ ~ <http://www.perlmonks.org/?node=tilly>

I found this article chatting to <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=btilly>
on this thread ~ <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2403696#score_2404454>
Given the position Ed was in, how would you react?

